# Ebony (black) stain



## cheese9988 (Jan 4, 2010)

How easy is red oak to stain black? Can you just throw it on until it looks completely black? Do you usually get light spots?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Black is nearly impossible to achieve in my experience.

If you want black... Go paint.

JMO :smile:


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

mdntrdr said:


> Black is nearly impossible to achieve in my experience.
> 
> If you want black... Go paint.
> 
> JMO :smile:


+1 on the 'Go Paint'. 

BTW, I consider applying colored lacquer as 'painting', actually I consider clear finishes as painting also. If I am coating it, I am painting it.


----------



## cheese9988 (Jan 4, 2010)

Is there a way to thin the paint out enough so you can still see the open grain? What about a durable top coat over the paint? Or just leave it?


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

i use zar 121 black onys gel stain. mope it on wipe off 10-15 min later. then i reduce about 30-40% with ms, and tone, ( spray light coats ) till i get very close to black. then top coat.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

cheese9988 said:


> Is there a way to thin the paint out enough so you can still see the open grain? What about a durable top coat over the paint? Or just leave it?


instead of thinning paint you might try milk paint
http://www.vandykes.com/search?arr_filter[arr_variation_options][size][]=&arr_filter[brand][]=&arr_filter[arr_variation_options][color][]=&arr_filter[arr_variation_options][style][]=&arr_filter[arr_variation_options][boring_number][]=&sSearch=milk+paint&gclid=CNG1gfPbrqYCFSdtgwodRVz4og


----------



## cheese9988 (Jan 4, 2010)

jack warner said:


> instead of thinning paint you might try milk paint
> http://www.vandykes.com/search?arr_filter[arr_variation_options][size][]=&arr_filter[brand][]=&arr_filter[arr_variation_options][color][]=&arr_filter[arr_variation_options][style][]=&arr_filter[arr_variation_options][boring_number][]=&sSearch=milk+paint&gclid=CNG1gfPbrqYCFSdtgwodRVz4og


How does this hold up to abuse? Water, coffee cups, etc?


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

as good as any paint will.
i would still use a coaster on any finish


----------



## midcent' dave (Dec 20, 2010)

Try black leather dye. Sounds wierd, but it works. You can use it straight or mix with stain or thin it out as well. India ink works as well, but is much more exspensive.

Both can be top finished once the wood is the desired color.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*Black Lacquer*









cheese9988 said:


> Is there a way to thin the paint out enough so you can still see the open grain? What about a durable top coat over the paint? Or just leave it?


You wont have to thin the pre-catalyzed black lacquer to see the open grain pattern unless it would be easier to spray after thinning. As for durability....a pre-cat lacquer is probably more durable than any of the commercially made furniture in your home.


----------



## Dan K (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice work Tony, looks real good. I assume you stripped from the before picture to the final product.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Excellent example Tony. Good looking save.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Take some steel wool and wash it with liquid dish washing detergent to remove the oil. Don't try to dry the steel wool but keep damp and allow the steel wool to rust.

Take the steel wool and cover it with WHITE DISTILLED vinegar. Let that sit for a few weeks. Filter the resulting solution through a coffee filter, twice.

The filtered solution is good for a few weeks and will turn red oak / oak black almost instantly. It is a chemical reaction and once it is black the wood will not get any darker.


----------



## timmybgood (Jan 11, 2011)

rrich-
i haven't heard of that method but i'm going to give it a try.

i've found i can achieve a jet black with good grain show-through by using 3 coats of Cabot ebony, brushed on like paint. It's not the proper way, but if you do thick, even, paint-like coats you'll end up with a great finish.


















first post, i'll introduce myself later, time to go to work.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I've had good results with a NGR alcohol (methanol) based aniline dye, in black. Aniline dye powders work also, and can be mixed to a more concentrated ratio for color. 












 









.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

There is one other thing that you can try. This will work but with only the first coat of black paint.

We bought some "sand blasted" (Probably just rough sanded and reality was lost in the translation by my mother.) plywood from the lumber yard. The characteristic of this plywood is that the harder grain was proud of the softer parts of the wood. (You could feel it but probably less than 1/64" difference.)

Anyway, a gloss black paint was applied with a brush while the plywood was in a horizontal position. (i.e. Laying on the Ping Pong table in the garage.) The paint was applied rather heavy and took a week or so to dry. My father and I cut the plywood to fit around the fire place and mantle. In effect the plywood became paneling.

Not exactly my cup of tea but it looked great and my parents got quite a few compliments.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Dan K said:


> Nice work Tony, looks real good. I assume you stripped from the before picture to the final product.


Yes, in this case I did. I have also just used vinyl sealer and black lacquer over existing finishes and still had the pores and grain bleed through. Pre-Cat and Post Cat Lacquers go on fairly thin - 3 to 5 mils total including primer. It may be thin, but it is tough. 

Timmybgood "....i've found i can achieve a jet black with good grain show-through by using 3 coats of Cabot ebony, brushed on like paint. *It's not the proper way*......."

I disagree Timmy. If it looks that good, it is the proper way. There are several ways to do something. Yours is just another way.


----------

